# Check engine.



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I just installed my reverse glow guages :thumbup: and after finishing the install , my check engine light came on. I don't know if I touched something in the guages that could make it come on, becuase I didn't even touch the guage wiring. All I did was put my guages over the stock and ran seperate wires to a switch. I didn't utilize the factory wiring. 
I do not have access to a reader. 
Also I smell fuel around the driver's side of the engine compartment, could not see any leaks, nor do I see any fuel stains on the floor. This might be part of the problem. 

Oh yea, one more thing... when I took the screws off the faceplate of the tachometer, the needle suddenly went limp. Maybe it is a tight fit for the needle, but when my car is running, the tachometer is unnacurate on the low rpm's, and does not go below the 2000 Rpm mark until I shut off the engine and it goes back down to zero, but the high rpm's seem pretty accurate the needle just jumps to the rpm quickly, not smoothly.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Ok... I reseted the ecu, now if there was really a problem, will the ecu pick it up as soon as I start the engine again?


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^yup


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Dang, I must really have a problem then, it came on again today. Not to mention that I just found out that my transmission is pretty much shot. I put it in neutral and reved it up, but it actually drove instead of reving up. It went to first gear, but wouldnt shift to second. When I went to burger king(lunch break) and came back out side to the car, started it up, backed out of the parking spot, put it in neutral and it worked fine, except the check engine light was on.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Some places like autozone will read the codes for you free


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> Some places like autozone will read the codes for you free


I will check that out tomorrow, if my autozone has the machine, I do live in a small town, and it is a new autozone.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try changing the automatic transmission fluid to see if that helps the shifting problem.

Troy


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Try changing the automatic transmission fluid to see if that helps the shifting problem.
> 
> Troy


I checked it about a month ago and it was bone dry. So I put like a quart and a half in it, and I think it still might be a little low. I will check it tomorrow.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Geez, sounds like your leaking tranny fluid - check under the car. I have never added one drop in 70K miles and level never changes.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> Geez, sounds like your leaking tranny fluid - check under the car. I have never added one drop in 70K miles and level never changes.


Nope, never added a drop to mine, lol. It has 250,000 miles, and never had it changed or put any in, that could be the problem.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Ugh OK :fluffy:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

gfriedman said:


> Geez, sounds like your leaking tranny fluid - check under the car. I have never added one drop in 70K miles and level never changes.


Your 10K over the service interval... of 30K

Troy


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Your 10K over the service interval... of 30K
> 
> Troy



That's if you're following the severe service schedule which I'm not. Anyway what are you gettin' on my case for... guitarsage hasn't done squat in 250,000 miles.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> That's if you're following the severe service schedule which I'm not. Anyway what are you gettin' on my case for... guitarsage hasn't done squat in 250,000 miles.


Well, my dad may have put some in a long time ago, but I dont remember him doing it. I know we have done nothing in the last 100,000 miles.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

gfriedman said:


> That's if you're following the severe service schedule which I'm not. Anyway what are you gettin' on my case for... guitarsage hasn't done squat in 250,000 miles.


Neglect is the same by any other name, it is just how extensive (expensive) the ensueing damage. He is also looking at a rebuilt trans...

Troy


----------

